# several beautiful patterns



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-knitting-patterns-for-baby-blankets4.htm


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for these patterns


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks interesting, thanks for posting!


----------

